# HOW!!!



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.  
My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives. 

I like old dogs, children. And watermelon wine.  
I believe Curtis Lowe was the finest picker, to ever play the blues.
I can't stand rude behavior in a man. Won't tolerate it.

I enjoy old fashion democrats. They can actually conversate without getting offended and turning into snowflakes. Same as Goldwater and Ron Paul like conservatives. 

I like pina coladas. And getting lost in the rain. 

As you can see, I try not to take things to seriously. Except for serious things.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 21, 2019)

You sound like my kinda feller.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Dec 21, 2019)

Elizabeth Warren just called and said quit appropriating her culture's language, and that she wants her thread title back.

Welcome Chief. We're all savages here.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Elizabeth Warren just called and said quit appropriating her culture's language, and that she wants her thread title back.
> 
> Welcome Chief. We're all savages here.



EW can..   Well let me check the rules about posting, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 21, 2019)

.................  Mr Cliche


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> enjoy old fashion democrats.



You know some of those?? Cool.. Welcome to USMB..


----------



## beautress (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...


Welcome to USMB, Yours Truly. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes. I only hope I don't get on your nerves (too quickly)


----------



## depotoo (Dec 21, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...



mmm  .. Sounds like you're "Truly" ready for an adventure that will test your patience, amaze your mind and make you laugh.. and the other stuff.. .

well, here it is ... and if you retain your sense of humor .. good times and a hearty welcome.to You..

.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...


There are no conservative democrats left they have all been converted or driven out of the party.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcomes. I only hope I don't get on your nerves (too quickly)


Not to worry. After Pogo and bodecea  our nerves are strong as wet spaghetti.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly

*Inappropriate for Zone 1*


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> YoursTruly



Sorry, i'm not a big fan of national anthems and pledges of allegiances.  I'm a HUGE fan of people standing up against a tyrannical government, that uses force to circumvent freedom and liberty. From cops beating people to death, like Kelly Thomas, to government teachers forcing kids to pledge to something they don't have a clue about. 

Forcing a free society is sort of an oxymoron.  Like fighting for peace.   That's like screwing for virginity. 

How does that make you feel?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> HOW!!!


POW!!!

How are you doing?


----------



## petro (Dec 21, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

petro said:


> Welcome to the Jungle.
> View attachment 296031



That was our senior class song.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Sorry, i'm not a big fan of national anthems and pledges of allegiances.



No one is making anyone sing or pledge to something they don't believe in that I have seen...



YoursTruly said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of people standing up against a tyrannical government, that uses force to circumvent freedom and liberty.



I also don't care for cruel governments...  



YoursTruly said:


> Forcing a free society is sort of an oxymoron.



Just exactly what are you being forced to do?



YoursTruly said:


> Like fighting for peace. That's like screwing for virginity.



Haven't been in to many physical altercations have you? Sometimes you have to fight to bring peace...



YoursTruly said:


> How does that make you feel?



I'm not a liberal, I don't let my feelings fog my judgement...


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> No one is making anyone sing or pledge to something they don't believe in that I have seen.



No, they just destroy their careers if they don't do it. So yeah, it's forced. 



Ridgerunner said:


> I also don't care for cruel governments...



So then you're opposed to ALL of our interventions in the middle east. Police brutality. The governments "authority" to spy on Americans (See FISA 702, which Trump reauthorized)




Ridgerunner said:


> Just exactly what are you being forced to do?



Pay taxes to a government that doesn't know how to manage MY money. Drive some arbitrary speed limit because some politicians can't balance their cities budget without traffic tickets. Buy a fishing license to feed the family. See also hunting license for the same reason. Get a permit to do something I'm supposed to have a right to do. (see the 2nd Amendment)
Do I need to give you more?  Because I have more. I have a LOT more. 



Ridgerunner said:


> Haven't been in to many physical altercations have you? Sometimes you have to fight to bring peace..



Only with stupid people who just had to fight. Otherwise, I would've just bought'm a beer and forgot about it. But some people are stupid.



Ridgerunner said:


> I'm not a liberal, I don't let my feelings fog my judgement...



You obviously _feel_ the national anthem is important. Does it make you _feel_ important? Patriotic? Sorry bub, but my anthem and my allegiance goes to my family, friends, work and customers. It goes to people I do business with, because they help keep food on the table. It goes to my mechanic who helps me keep my truck rolling. It goes the grocery store clerk who gives me a .50 cent coupon. It goes the truckers who keep the grocery stores open. The chinese people who built my awesome phone, computer and TV set. It goes to the guy in south America who collect the sap from rubber tree's that went in to making the tires on my truck. 
It doesn't go to a government that steals my hard earned money. And yours. It doesn't go to a government that sends thousands of our military to foreign countries because like us, they (our government) wants to force it's will on other countries that pose no actual threat to our national security. 
It doesn't go to some government who try to artificially indoctrinate me into thinking I couldn't survive if it wasn't for them. 

People mean everything. All of them, from every city, county, state, country and nation on this earth. The governments and their politicians, they mean squat to me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 21, 2019)

Wrong arena champ... This is the intro thread... Read the rules and off to the rubber room with you... I am quite sure we will run into each other again...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 21, 2019)

hmmmm……….for someone who says they won't tolerate rude behavior in men...you may have your hands full cause the board is full of em, including yourself and women too

Then the point of Curtis Loew, who is either a fictional character of Lynyrd Skynard fame or Curtis Sylvester Lowe Sr (1919-1993) a saxophonist.....unless you know of another such person  




 


I won't bother to waste anymore time to welcome you here, but have fun with it anyway


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 21, 2019)

what an idiot, SMH


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> hmmmm……….for someone who says they won't tolerate rude behavior in men...you may have your hands full cause the board is full of em, including yourself and women too
> 
> Then the point of Curtis Loew, who is either a fictional character of Lynyrd Skynard fame or Curtis Sylvester Lowe Sr (1919-1993) a saxophonist.....unless you know of another such person
> 
> ...



My apologies. I get a little rude with all that false patriotism crap we're supposed to swallow. I swallowed it in school, without even knowing what it meant. If we didn't say it then, we got in trouble. So we were taught to just go along and take orders.

The ballot of Curtis Loew, is what I was referring to. But I do like some sax music now & then. I'll have to look Curtis Sylvester up.

Love cats.

You ain't wasting my time. You taught me something. Thanks.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > No one is making anyone sing or pledge to something they don't believe in that I have seen.
> ...


You are a not an independent you are a an anarchist. Government ensures rights with out Government only the strongest would have rights at all and they would force people like you to do their bidding.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> You ain't wasting my time



but YOU are wasting MINE.


too da loo, foo


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are a not an independent you are a an anarchist. Government ensures rights with out Government only the strongest would have rights at all and they would force people like you to do their bidding.



I guess I was wrong. I thought I was independent, considering I don't like 99% of the republicans or democrats.  But I'm far from an anarchist. I believe we should have a government. I'm pretty satisfied with our form of government. Including the justice system. I just don't believe in this government. As in the ones we have running it or the justice system.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > You ain't wasting my time
> ...



I didn't tell you to reply. But you're still blaming me.  Good grief man. Lighten up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2019)

And yet you attack this Government make light of it and insult anyone that supports it. Sure thing.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> And yet you attack this Government make light of it and insult anyone that supports it. Sure thing.



Attack? Let's see..


YoursTruly said:


> Sorry, i'm not a big fan of national anthems and pledges of allegiances.  I'm a HUGE fan of people standing up against a tyrannical government, that uses force to circumvent freedom and liberty. From cops beating people to death, like Kelly Thomas, to government teachers forcing kids to pledge to something they don't have a clue about.
> 
> Forcing a free society is sort of an oxymoron.  Like fighting for peace.   That's like screwing for virginity.
> 
> How does that make you feel?



That's not really an attack, is it? Those that didn't stand for the national anthem were attacked.  I understood what they were protesting. And I agreed with them on it. I don't agree with Americans bashing Americans for standing up for abuses that our own government are committing against a "Free society." Especially in such a forceful way.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 21, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...


It sounds like you like Tom T. Hall and that's good enough for me.  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 22, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > And yet you attack this Government make light of it and insult anyone that supports it. Sure thing.
> ...


LOL you are so full of it, the athletes "protesting" are generally rich ass holes that don't have a clue what it is they are whining about. Pampered and rich given everything and more. The facts are that the thing that quarterback was complaining about is a rare occurrence and not widespread at all. Disrespecting the flag and the Country is idiotic and childish. He deserved to not have a job as he used that organization to protest from. Your support for it proves just how ignorant you personally are.,


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 22, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Your support for it proves just how ignorant you personally are.,


ALL men are created equal and have certain unalienable rights- there are no caveats. Free speech is a right, allegedly protected by the constitution-  Liberty and Justice for ALL- from the pledge of allegiance- there are no caveats in ALL- 
Your beliefs are ignorant, your emotions propel your ignorance.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> what an idiot, SMH


!  Wow.  He sure got under your skin; what on earth did he say?  I think he sounds interesting and his heart is in the right place.  But it's true this isn't really the place for duking out political arguments.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 22, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...


Welcome, Truly!  Glad to have you on board.  Please don't let the ultra touchy folks here dissuade you from sticking around.  You'll be allowed to voice your opinions and they will be allowed to puff up like a threatened blow fish and tell you how stupid you are, what you really think despite what you say, and then give you some instructions on what to do with your mother.

But it's the holidays.  So let's forget all that for a minute.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 22, 2019)

Welcome YoursTruly hope you stick around.


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> .................  Mr Cliche


 Competition Sunni?


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 22, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Welcome YoursTruly hope you stick around.



Thanks man.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 22, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL you are so full of it, the athletes "protesting" are generally rich ass holes that don't have a clue what it is they are whining about. Pampered and rich given everything and more. The facts are that the thing that quarterback was complaining about is a rare occurrence and not widespread at all. Disrespecting the flag and the Country is idiotic and childish. He deserved to not have a job as he used that organization to protest from. Your support for it proves just how ignorant you personally are.,



As politely as I can put this, *Inappropriate for Zone 1*

It matters not who's protesting. Even if they are rich. Being in a position, with that much popularity gave them the platform to expose the government for what it was. But you're blaming them, instead of those they're protesting. Which is the justice system and law ENFORCEment. The ones that commit atrocities on a free society. 
And yes, it is wide spread. I've been paying attention to the over zealous, authoritarian law ENFORCEment for a decade now. And I've read thousands of articles, seen thousands of video's that prove beyond a shadow of a doubt, that this is an epidemic.
I've asked many cops if they knew of at least one bad cops. Their reactions are always the same. A little smirk, then an "Oh yeah, I know one or more."
There's not enough pages on this forum to post about the one that have been caught.  You and I can't fathom all the ones that got away with it scott free.
Had it not been for cell phone camera's, most of those that finally did get caught, would still be doing it today.

Suppers ready, so I'll finish this later. Probably in another thread.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Well Now .. fun thread...


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 23, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > LOL you are so full of it, the athletes "protesting" are generally rich ass holes that don't have a clue what it is they are whining about. Pampered and rich given everything and more. The facts are that the thing that quarterback was complaining about is a rare occurrence and not widespread at all. Disrespecting the flag and the Country is idiotic and childish. He deserved to not have a job as he used that organization to protest from. Your support for it proves just how ignorant you personally are.,
> ...



I think guys like the football player that wears socks depicting law enforcement as pigs does not help the situation; that there are 'bad cops' is true and has always been true but, there are far more decent officers.  When one is stopped by  a 'cop' that person has to size up the situation and you.   This is because many criminals carry illegal, unregistered, untraceable, concealed weapons not limited to just guns.

Some good advice:  Keep  both your hands where they can be seen, do not lunge at the officer, do not go for anything in your pockets, even your license or your cell phone.  If you do, there is a strong chance you'll end up Tazed, brought to the ground, handcuffed or even fatally shot.

Letting law enforcement know you do not intend to threaten them is respect for law enforcement and it is sadly lacking and actually promoted by idiots like the cop-pig-sock-wearing football player whom I refuse to call by name.  BTW I am not law enforcement my moniker here does not stand for that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 23, 2019)

Tis not the place to make the New Guy Walk the plank.  This is an introduction thread....Plenty of other threads to Keel Haul him later.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 23, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tis not the place to make the New Guy Walk the plank.  This is an introduction thread....Plenty of other threads to Keel Haul him later.
> ...


Yeah......but I don't flame in intro threads..........Now if we go to the Flame Zone.............It's on....LOL


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the welcomes. I only hope I don't get on your nerves (too quickly)
> ...



Oh you saucy thing


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wrong arena champ... This is the intro thread... Read the rules and off to the rubber room with you... I am quite sure we will run into each other again...



Come off it Ridgely.  You are correct about intro threads but it's hypocritical to hide behind that after dumping  post 14, which I guess was supposed to sit there unchallenged?  Fuck that, he bit you back and good for him, you deserved it. Fuck with the bull and you get the horn.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 24, 2019)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 24, 2019)

Pogo I stand by post 14... Its subjective...

Where I went wrong is responding in post 19... My bad... Oh yeah I have known to be hypocritical a few times in my life, just like everyone else...

Time and place, time and place...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo I stand by post 14... Its subjective...
> 
> Where I went wrong is responding in post 19... My bad... Oh yeah I have known to be hypocritical a few times in my life, just like everyone else...
> 
> Time and place, time and place...



Not good enough, friend.  You basically told him "fuck you" in 14 and then you think there won't be consequences?

Gotta be ready to take return fire if you're gonna dish it out.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 24, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tis not the place to make the New Guy Walk the plank.  This is an introduction thread....Plenty of other threads to Keel Haul him later.
> ...





RetiredGySgt said:


> once he posts crap no matter where the thread is it requires a response.



* If he posts 'crap' in zone 1, report it, don't return it. Take it to a different zone*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 24, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Not good enough, friend. You basically told him "fuck you" in 14 and then you think there won't be consequences?
> 
> Gotta be ready to take return fire if you're gonna dish it out.



I am not shy of return fire... If I was I wouldn't be here... #14 was not a "fuck you" to YoursTruly it was a welcome, hence the little fellar waving the sign... Obviously the subject matter was wrong and struck a nerve... I all ready admitted to being wrong for responding to him with #19... I knew better, because of the zone rules... 

Mods have seemed to come along and cleaned it up... Life is good... If you want to rap my knuckles with your ruler a few more times, I'll be around...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 24, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...



   Even without the music cliches you seem to be on target.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 24, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Not good enough, friend. You basically told him "fuck you" in 14 and then you think there won't be consequences?
> ...



I'm not getting worked up over any of this.


----------



## HannahBagrich (Dec 25, 2019)

Sounds like we have lots in common


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 25, 2019)

rough start,  my fellow USMBers

Welcome to the board!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 25, 2019)

HannahBagrich said:


> Sounds like we have lots in common


Hey, there, Hannah.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 27, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Graduations .. You survived ... THE GAUNTLET..  

..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 27, 2019)

HannahBagrich said:


> Sounds like we have lots in common


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 27, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...




WOO HOO.. I'm a rock star.. 

I was told there would be prizes...

Just kiddin.


----------



## miketx (Dec 27, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcomes. I only hope I don't get on your nerves (too quickly)


This morning when I got up, I realized that I only had one nerve left, and you managed to get on it. But welcome anyway and don't take any donuts.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 27, 2019)

miketx said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the welcomes. I only hope I don't get on your nerves (too quickly)
> ...



Coffee is good for all that ails you in the morning. I have a couple of extra nerves I could "loan" you. Providing they're in decent shape when you give them back.


----------



## miketx (Dec 27, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...


Thanks, but without being able to verify how frazzled they are, I can't chance it. You know they're after me.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 27, 2019)

miketx said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



It might be your avatar.  Just sayin.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 27, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> My political views are complicated in this day and age. (They're sort of old fashioned)
> I'm a conservative. Not a republican. I'm liberal on some things. But not progressive.
> I don't do stupid. Nor can I stand progressive republicans who call themselves conservatives.
> ...


Welcome to the board, YT.  You sound like a well rounded guy.  Looking forward to posting with you.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 27, 2019)

Jackson said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks. Not much to tell about me. Just your average Joe kind of guy.
> ...



Thanks Jackson. So far, so good.


----------



## miketx (Dec 27, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...


By all things holy! The woman said she needed my support and I did what I could! What's' wrong with that for God's sake!?!??


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 27, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



Well.. you do get to post for free..
.


----------

